# Lochsa Falls carnage video....



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

From the TGR forums.....some of the best carnage I've ever seen.
YouTube - Lochsa River Madness 2008


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

sweet


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

wow

Phenomenal!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

couple of those rafts almost looped!!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

awesome


----------



## PFPeeters (May 3, 2007)

Best 5 min of carnage I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

I was there that weekend, the falls were ruthless. Stacey McBain is the kayaker (from our group!) that paddled right on out to get one of the best rides on the video. Two big water runs down the Lochsa, high water run on Lolo and High water self support trip down the Selway made for one of the best weeks of kayaking I have had in years! Still stoked! This state freakin' defines big water.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

OMG rafts flipped call the Vail newspaper.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

mania said:


> OMG rafts flipped call the Vail newspaper.


LOL

Brilliant.


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

Incredible! That video is freaking awesome. Looks like a lot of fun, if you like that there's a 97% chance you're going to bite it. And the flow on that river is insane!


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I was soooo hoping to see someone loop a cat raft!!!


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

God Bless the fucking Lochsa!


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Jay H said:


> I was soooo hoping to see someone loop a cat raft!!!


Me too. 
Goosebumps...goosebumps.


----------



## photobug (May 23, 2008)

*Awesome*

My favorite was the stern squirt of a raft filled with paddlers.


----------



## jkodadek (Jul 19, 2006)

ID Surfer said:


> high water run on Lolo



Hey, RootSkier from the TGR forums here (posted this video).... 

When did you run Lolo? Did the USGS replace the stick gauge...and if so, or not, do you have any idea what the approximate flow might have been on the old stick gauge?

Thanks. I have some friends around who are itching to get on there, but probably not at maching high water.


----------



## doloresgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

What the heck are those odd looking (inflatable?) boats with that T-shaped tube over the top? Never seen nuthin' like that before. Are they somehow self-righting, non-flipping?

DG


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

doloresgirl said:


> What the heck are those odd looking (inflatable?) boats with that T-shaped tube over the top? Never seen nuthin' like that before. Are they somehow self-righting, non-flipping?
> 
> DG


Creature crafts


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn, thats pretty cool! I need to get back to the Lochsa.....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Kind of and yes. Aren't they hideous, and an atrocity!!!

But that T top thing (outriggers) keeps the center of balance near the people when it is on the side, so if it tips you can right it while staying on. There's knee straps or something to hold you in, plus you can brace on the upper tubes. they have some crazy video on their website.



doloresgirl said:


> What the heck are those odd looking (inflatable?) boats with that T-shaped tube over the top? Never seen nuthin' like that before. Are they somehow self-righting, non-flipping?
> 
> DG


----------



## bbbstar (Mar 26, 2008)

THOSE ODD LOOKING THINGS (INFLATIBLES) ARE CREATURE CRAFTSCreature Craft - The Ultimate Inflatable


----------

